# Scrotum color?



## kmaot (Feb 25, 2005)

Ummm....yes so just wondering what the usual scrotum color is on an intact male aged 12 months. There is no licking of the area or known health issues. Sorry for the silly question and thanks in advance.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

all of my intact males have had dark to black


----------



## kmaot (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. He is quite dark (black) and didn't really think about what is the usual range. Cheers.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

can depend on the dogs pigment, just like people.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cam, my Collie has it bright pink with black lines, looking like chocolate Easter eggs. Normally I don't care about looks but it's good that he has long fur. The male GSDs had dark pigmented ones.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol well I had a look underneath, thought I'd see Easter eggs too :grin2: I'm sure my neighbours were wondering what I was doing, though Phoenix had them out at 14 months old, there's still has a wee bit of skin...dark pigment.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Mako's are dark. Like brownish and covered in black hair. 

The dog likes laying on his back with his back legs spread wiiiiiiide apart. 

Especially infront of the fan. 

Such a man thing. 

Ugh.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LittleBear said:


> Lol well I had a look underneath, thought I'd see Easter eggs too :grin2: I'm sure my neighbours were wondering what I was doing, though Phoenix had them out at 14 months old, there's still has a wee bit of skin...dark pigment.


Singe gets his grooming outside. Part of that is washing his sheath and testicles as well as checking for any changes or abnormalities. God only knows what my neighbors might think lol


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> Singe gets his grooming outside. Part of that is washing his sheath and testicles as well as checking for any changes or abnormalities. God only knows what my neighbors might think lol



:spittingcoffee:

Now you have me wondering what my neighbors are thinking because I wash Traveler outside to but I'm always saying things like "Oh, doesn't that feel soooo good?"


----------

